# Very cool stuff I learned



## ZAX (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi all,
I think I'm a little bit over reacting but this is very cool and you must watch this please follow the instructions and enjoy:

Go to Control Panel.
 In the latest versions of Windows the telnet service is off by default, So you must first enable telnet by going to Control Panel › Programs › Turn Windows Feature On or Off then check both check boxes of telnet.
Now go to Start up menu and search for "telnet" without quotes and press Enter.
Now in the open cmd type "o" without quotes and press Enter.
Finally, Type towel.blinkenlights.nl and press Enter, enjoy!
I learned that from a link, I'll post it soon.
P.S: I posted the same thread at: Very cool stuff I learned ..... Does this count as cross posting?
ZAX


----------



## jbeaucaire (Mar 22, 2014)

Or skip that and watch the Star Wars movie in ASCI format in a web page:

STAR WARS ASCIIMATION - Main Page


----------



## ZAX (Mar 22, 2014)

jbeaucaire said:


> Or skip that and watch the Star Wars movie in ASCI format in a web page:
> 
> STAR WARS ASCIIMATION - Main Page



Wow, same thread and exact same reply, check the other thread out, same reply to the letter ^_^
ZAX


----------



## jbeaucaire (Mar 22, 2014)

I wonder who's copying me...


----------



## FDibbins (Mar 22, 2014)

yikes is there an echo in here...in here?


----------



## ZAX (Mar 22, 2014)

FDibbins said:


> yikes is there an echo in here...in here?





jbeaucaire said:


> I wonder who's copying me...


LMFAO, This is funny lol!
__________________________________________________________________

Wanna try something cool with Windows XP?

Open NotePad.
Type "bush hid the facts" without quotes.
Save the file as test.txt
Reopen the file and see the result!
___________________________________________________________________
Why is DarthVader68 saying ZAX in the end of every post? 

ZAX


----------



## ZAX (Mar 24, 2014)

*Disco with keyboard leds*

Make the LEDs of your keyboard go like disco:
1. Open Notepad.
2. Copy paste the exact code given below:-

```
Set wshShell =wscript.CreateObject("WScript.Shell")
do
wscript.sleep 100
wshshell.sendkeys "{CAPSLOCK}"
wshshell.sendkeys "{NUMLOCK}"
wshshell.sendkeys "{SCROLLLOCK}"
loop
```
3. Save the file as Disco.vbs
ZAX


----------



## ZAX (Mar 24, 2014)

*Marix falling code effect:*

To have falling code just like 'The Matrix' do this:
1.Open NotePad.
2.Copy the code below:

```
@echo off
color 02
:start
echo %random% %random% %random% %random% %random% %random% %random% %random% %random% %random% %random% %random% %random%
goto start
```
3.Save the file as Matrix.bat
4.Now run it and have fun!
ZAX


----------

